# HELP!!



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

So I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L with 174k miles on it I recently discovered a leak in one of the hoses that connects to the thermostat housing. (it's the bottom hose that goes under the engine or something.) I need help figuring out where that hoes leads or if I could get a part number for it would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01E6DNGLG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

It's not that one but the other one that's on there it's on the rights side of the thermostat.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

That is the one that connects to the thermostat and goes to radiator. You mean water pump one?


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

I know which one that one is I just dont know where the other one leads and if you say it leads to the water pump, how many hoses go to the water pump?


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

I take some pics later


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

Cruzette said:


> So I own a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4L with 174k miles on it I recently discovered a leak in one of the hoses that connects to the thermostat housing. (it's the bottom hose that goes under the engine or something.) I need help figuring out where that hoes leads or if I could get a part number for it would be greatly appreciated....


I believe you would be referencing the oil cooler pipe. It connects to the front of the thermostat housing, at the bottom, and runs to the left side of the front of the engine, underneath the manifold heat shield. Is this correct?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Shawn855 said:


> I believe you would be referencing the oil cooler pipe. It connects to the front of the thermostat housing, at the bottom, and runs to the left side of the front of the engine, underneath the manifold heat shield. Is this correct?


Ohhhhh yeah.


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

Shawn855 said:


> I believe


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

This is the best picture I could get ....


----------



## Shawn855 (May 25, 2016)

hrmmm you got me there.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Amazon.com: Hose: Automotive


Buy Hose: Windshield Washer - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

I think your right shawn855 ...
Thank you kindly


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cruzette said:


> I think your right shawn855 ...
> Thank you kindly


The part I linked is the one you’re pointing at.


----------



## Cruzette (Jan 19, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> The part I linked is the one you’re pointing at.


Awesome thank you .... Any good step by step video you would recommend to watch I plan on fixing the car myself as I also have to replace the ac compressor on it...


----------

